# Goat woodburning art



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Two woodburnings I did today on dried shelf mushrooms.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Wow!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

That's really really good! I particularly love the Nubians


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

you should sell them!! i'd buy a nigerian one


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful!! Great job!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are very well done! You have a lot of talent!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are amazing! You have crazy good talent! I really love the detail put into them! The Nubian one especially! I bet ADGA would sell them for you, you could make really good money off those.
I'd buy one.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you all! I can do these custom from any pictures you have. I can also do woodburnings on pine slabs. Message me if anyone is interested.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful work!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Those are so cool, I love them!!


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

do some more!!!!! i would love to see more! really nice job on the Nubians!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a horse one I did


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> you should sell them!! i'd buy a nigerian one


I second that!! I would love to have some goat art in the house to look at when my girls are locked up for the night!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Soooo cool


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> Two woodburnings I did today on dried shelf mushrooms.


OutdoorDreamer, those are absolutely gorgeous! The attention to detail is amazing! If I sent you a picture, what would the cost be to have you do one or 2 for me? I wish I had a really good picture of Legs. She is a mare that we used to have but, unfortunately, she burst a blood vessel and died.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

It depends on the size. I'll send you a PM


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer >> AKA PICASO!!! 
AMAZING WORK!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes can u pm me also on some possible prices.... Might be interested in 1 or 2.... I really like the nubian one


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are great! We have a bunch of those shelf fungus (fungi) mushrooms in the woods. 
I wish I had some drawing talent, I can't draw a straight line with a ruler! 
You could start a business selling those!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I just cant get over how cool they look..... As soon as u have a chance pls pm me about the prices!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pm me prices too!! I'd love one of my late horse


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I will bump this up for Nina. Incredible work. Very very pleased.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

How do you make them?


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a wood burning tool like a pencil to draw designs into them.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I want to see, but there's no pics anymore for some reason!?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> I want to see, but there's no pics anymore for some reason!?


me too!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

how come I cannot see the pictures.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Pics are showing up still for me. My photobucket may be limiting out on bandwidth


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Ill post some pics of ours that Nina did in a few days. I dont want my mom to see them quite yet as they are her birthday presents but lets just say they look amazing and so worth the money. If you guys are looking for a present for someone or even just a shelf ornament these things are very very cool. Thanks so much again Nina!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is the work she did for us.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Those are very good!  do you have any of the goat ones?


----------

